# aus dem Rahmen gefallen



## xxkleinehexe (27. September 2005)

Hallo

Ich bin im Netz auf diesen Link aufmerksam gemacht worden und war total begeistert davon.......   

Photoshop Link

Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob es ein Buch über Photoshop gibt, in welchem diese "Technik" in Deutsch beschrieben ist?

Über jede Hilfe wäre  ich dankbar.   


Liebe Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank

kleineHexe


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2005)

Hai,

das ist eigentlich relativ einfach.   

Bei den meisten Bildern ist das Objekt (Flamingos, Wespe, Adler, .. ) einfach im oberen Teil mit einer Ebenenmaske freigestellt worden.

Zum Teil sieht es so aus als ob das gesamte Tier, Person, ... freigestellt wurde und der alte Hintergrund nicht nur beschnitten, sondern auch noch verzerrt wurde.
Dann noch einen Rahmen um den Hintergrund, der von dem Objekt durchbrochen wird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (27. September 2005)

Das ist nicht mit Photoshop gemacht das ist schlicht und einfach ein Foto von einem
Tropfen in eine Flüssigkeit.
Wenn du den Rahmen meinst  das ist einfach das Bild ausgeschitten worden und einen
Rahmen drumgezogen, mehr nicht.

McAce


----------



## xxkleinehexe (27. September 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Relativ einfach....?    Aber nur wenn mans kann, oder? *grins*
Ich versteh da einfach nur "Bahnhof". Ich habe es auch schon versucht, aber es hat nicht geklappt. 
Ich arbeite gerne nach Anleitung aus einem Buch oder nach einem Tutorial. Da ist das immer so schön anschaulich erklärt, "idiotensicher" eben.... Das muss es bei mir auch sein.... *grins*

Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein Buch, in welchem so ein Problem gut erklärt wird?

@ Mc Ace

Ich meinte die Bilder mit den Tieren, aber trotzdem Danke.... *grins*

Liebe Grüße

kleineHexe


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2005)

Hai,

zum Freistellen gibt es (fast) unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, je nach Vorlage.

Schau dir mal das Video Tutorial  zum Thema an.
Hier  kannst du dir ein anderes Video zum Thema anschauen und hier  gibt es weitere Infos.

Wenn du hier im Forum nach "freistellen" suchst, gibt es auch jede Menge links zum freistellen.
Bei DOCMA wird dies Buch (Photoshop - Maskieren & Compositing von Katrin Eismann
Broschiert - Addison-Wesley, München 500 Seiten, Juni 2005 Euro: 59,95
empfohlen. (Auf der Seite gibt es eine Menge Buchkritiken, einfach mal reinschauen.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (27. September 2005)

Ahso den Rest hatte ich nicht gesehen

1. Tier auswählen am besten eines ohne Haare und Federn das wird für ein Anfänger
zu schwierig mit dem freistellen. Ich habe mal ein Flußpferd genommen, sollte ja schnell gehen außerdem habe ich keine Lust das Freistellen von Haaren zu erläutern.

2. Die Flußpferdebene einfach dublizieren und zwischen diesen beiden eine neue 
    Ebene erstellt und diese dann mit weiß gefüllt.

3.. Den Teil den du aus dem Bild haben möchtest freistellen. Ich habe das beim Flußpferd
    mit einer Ebenenmaske gemacht, dazu mal die Suche hier im Forum benutzen.
    Also mit schwarz den Teil bemalt der nicht sichtbar sein soll. Bei mir war das jetzt
    der rechte Teil neben dem Maul. Gegenbenenfalls noch die Ebenenmaske Weichzeichen.

4. Nun die Hintergrundebene aktivieren und unter Bild Arbeitsfläche die Arbeitsfläche
    vergrößern. Dazu bei Position den kasten in der mitte Links anklicken, so daß die
Pfeile alle nach rechts zeigen. Jetzt oben ungefähr den Wert des Abstandes eingeben der 
rechts weiß ist. Bei mir ca 250PX Breite und Höhe.

5. Nun eine Ebene erstellen diese schiebst du unter die Freigestellt Flußpferdebene.
    Auf dieser erstellst du jetzt ein Quadrat und schon hast du einen Rahmen.

6. jetzt kannst du noch der Flußpferdebene eine Schlagschatten anhängen (Ebenenstile).

Das wars zumindest die Grundzüge, kann natürlich beliebig Kompliziert werden.

Viel Glück McAce


----------



## Duddle (27. September 2005)

Worth1000 hat übrigens auch eine Tutorial-Sektion.


Duddle


----------



## xxkleinehexe (27. September 2005)

@Stefan, ich werde mal in die Bücherei gehen und mal einen Blick in das Buch werfen, Dankeschön für den Tipp....

@MrAce, 
Wow, das sieht aber super aus....  Dankeschön.....
Ich werde es mal versuchen.....  

@Duddle, vielen Dank für den Link. Mein Englisch ist aber leider nicht so gut, dass ich das verstehe.... :-( 


Liebe Grüße

kleinehexe


----------

